# piccino air release conversion kit



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive just recieved new air release conversion kit for my 2010-2012 model piccino but they havnt sent a guide on conversion wondering if anyone else done it already or has the newer model with kit installed. basically it is a silicon tube from air release which then goes to either the water tank or to drip tray? thanks


----------

